# Irrigation help



## Kraken (Nov 8, 2020)

Hello all,

I'm from Croatia and now im trying to DIY my irrigation system  like I always try all 

But i need a bit help with a math and Your opinion about system that i have idea how to build.

First thing stats:

Water volume is about 23l/h meassured (about 6,07gl/min)
Water pressure (home drinking water): about 4 Bar (that should be arround 58 PSI) not meassured just info from company.

Below is idea how i thought it should be done. I plan to buy Rainbird 1800 sprinkles (1806) with SQ nozzles. My plan is for all nozzles to work on 1,2m radius that should be arround 2,1 Bar pressure (4 ft arround 30 PSI pressure). My distribution pipe is 3/4" and i plan to put my main line same size.

I plan 2 zones, one zone is top narrow square and norma square, second zone iz L shaped part of yard. Image is made in messurment (1 square is 20cm) and this is how yard is realy shaped. 
Starting water pipe is located in bottom left corner of L shaped part of Yard.

SQ nozzles are planned without overlap in line to line setup.

My question is, will I have right pressure on every sprinkle (on image sprinkles are dots) and do You see something that could be problematic? And do You have any advice?

Thank You for Your comments.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm not familiar with the SQ line and I don't know if they can be use without overlap. More important than pressure, it is the total gpm for a zone. The total number of heads in a zone cannot exceed the 23L/h that you calculated.


----------



## Kraken (Nov 8, 2020)

Thank You for your answer. On web site of Rainbird they say sq is designed to work line to line without overlap, but i wanted to see does anyone knows how that works in practice. Waterflow per zone is way below my max since 1 head uses about 1,7l per minute. I dont understand pressure drop per meter of line well so im affraid to have to high pressure (heads willl spray mist and have range higher than planned) or to low pressure (heads will have range lower than planned). Problem with sq is that as i understand they dont have range micro setup they can be 1,2m or 0,8m i cant set them up they are pressure dependant.


----------



## Kraken (Nov 8, 2020)

No much comments 

Than one question only. Since my waterline is not so long (arround 25 meters for one zone and 7 meters for second zone i dont expect significant pressure drop). Since my pressure is arround 4 Bar whould it be ok to limit it to 2,1 bar at main waterline start (before split on 2 lines)?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

1,7 liters / min in each head. I count 8 heads in one zone. That's 13,6 liters per minute. You said you have 23 liters per hour. If convert that to per minute, 0,38 liters per minute.

Your numbers don't align.

I am not familiar with the SQ line of products. For hunter MP, I use pressure regulated bodies at 40psi. The regulation tries to control the pressure at the nozzle to stay at 40psi even when the available pressure is higher. Another method is to use flow control valves that can reduce the flow(and somewhat the pressure) to avoid mist.


----------



## Kraken (Nov 8, 2020)

Sorry i misspelled it, i have 23l/minute available. Is it possible to use pressure control valve at mainline so that i can control pressure after it and set it up according to behavior of spray?

I have done some math and i get result that i will have pressure drop about 0,7 bar at longest zone, that leaves me with 3,3 bars which is still much higer than 2,1 needed so im thinking that i insert this kind of regulation and set it up when i see how sprayers behave.


----------



## Kraken (Nov 8, 2020)

Does anyone uses or have been used rainburd sq nozzles?


----------

